# Tecumseh Engine Swap



## NWCanuck

Hello guys, just wondering if anyone knows of an 8HP direct replacement engine for a Tecumseh HM80-155444P. The problem I am having is locating an engine with 2 PTO's. Seems like all the new engines are single PTO. The snow blower is a 1992 MTD Snow Flite 8/26 model 312-640F500.

Thanks.
Brad


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum Canuck!
I don't have an answer for you, but I'm sure several of the folks who hang out here will. It's a great place. 
Larry


----------



## Shryp

I don't know what the issue with your engine is (broken rod?)), but one other possibility is finding a single shaft HM80 and switching the camshaft and front cover from your old engine in. Not all engines are the same, but some will switch over. Could probably get away with HM80, HM90, HM100 and maybe even HMSK.


----------



## NWCanuck

Thanks for the quick replies guys. No real issue here with the tecumseh engine just yet. I have spent around $100 on both the engine and the snow blower itself. The blower is in great shape but you kind of reach a point with these older machines where if something catastrophic happens like the Tecumseh throws a rod, is it really worth fixing? It seems like the Tecumseh parts are becoming harder and harder to find. It would be nice to have an engine from a manufacturer that is still in business.


----------



## GustoGuy

Since you have a dual shaft engine like I once did it can be converted over to a single shaft design provided you can flip the gear box and put the drive gear and friction wheel over to the other side. Since the cam shaft pulley which operates the drive rotates in the opposite direction as the engine does and at 1/2 the speed you will need to get a larger diameter drive plate like I did for my 1996 MTD 5/22 or you will have a real fast snow blower which is not a good thing. Check out my threads in the MTD forum. I replaced my engine with a Harbor freight 212cc 7hp engine and it runs great now and really tosses the snow. See my video under mrgustoguy on Youtube


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

I've seen a place on ebay that sells a briggs 900 series (I think its 8.5 HP) with dual shafts as a replacement for the Ariens rocket tillers. The orig HH70 tecumseh on the rockets also have dual shafts. Maybe it could be adapted to a snowblower application with some mods. If you search "ariens rocket pto" on ebay it should come right up. But they want over $430 bucks for it, so take good care of your current engine!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Have you replaced a lot of parts on your Tecumseh????


----------



## NWCanuck

Thanks for all the replies. Funny you should ask Simplicity. I got this snow blower from my father because he found it hard to start. It was third hand to him and had originally belonged to his friends father. It was well taken care of by the original owner but not so much by my father (a spark plug and more oil kind of guy). He just bought a new MTD and was going to dispose of this one so I took it and have made it a pet project.

Lack of maintenance and TLC required some rust removal all around because this blower had been left outside on more than one occasion without a cover. The auger end of the blower required the most work.

1. The Auger housing was sanded and welded in corners because there were stress crack forming the area of the skid shoes and shave plate.

2. Front end was disassembled painted and grease. 

3. New Belts all around the unit has two for the auger and one for the drive.

4. New Auger cable and pulley wheels, lube and grease all around including drive shafts which were bone dry.

5. New actuator at the control end for the chute. Plastic nub had broken off where the control meets the cables.

The Tecumseh engine had light rust on most of the cowling and covers. But runs smooth. Oil was very dirty so I drained that too while I was at it. Inside the crank case looks clean given the colour of the oil which had me worried.

I bought new fuel lines and linkages from the governor to throttle and from the governor to carb. I have taken all of the covers off and blower housing and have sanded and painted them. I also gave the cylinder head a cleaning and then a light coat high temp flat black to cover the oxidation up. I bought a carb rebuild kit and some new gaskets for the carb to manifold connections.

All I have left to do is rebuild the carb and put it all back together. So I have quite a bit of time invested maybe 24hrs but not a lot in parts which I was very surprised were still available given the age of both the snowblower and the engine. I would hate to do all this work and then have the Tecumseh throw a rod which I hear was the weak point of this engine. Then again a part of me would like to think this engine is over 20 years old and would have thrown it by now if it was a lemon. It would just be nice to know there is a one for one drop in replacement waiting out there for me when the time comes, but I think that ship has sailed. A shame when it does happen because the blower is in great shape.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Wow NW that is going to look like new!!!


----------



## td5771

just keep your eyes open for an entire blower with something else wrong.

I just picked up a craftsman trac drive 8 hp (2 output shaft) 26 inch from the original owner. he took exceptional care of it and it shows however the shaft the drive pulley and friction plate ride on wore out the bearing and then the shaft to the point it wouldnt drive.
shaft is not available so I have to make it.

the whole machine was $125 and the engine is in perfect shape.

you just have to keep looking


----------



## jeepsteve92xj

craigslist find - not mine
Tecumseh HMSK80 8hp (318cc) Snow Blower Engine Dual Shaft "LIKE NEW"!


----------



## Blue Hill

Now that's not something you're going to see everyday!


----------



## jeepsteve92xj

Blue Hill said:


> Now that's not something you're going to see everyday!


I've not looked for one, but I remembered this thread, and NWCanuck is looking for one. Or was. 
Not that the seller would want to deal with shipping, but a member like me is willing to try to help.


----------



## NWCanuck

Wow nice find Steve! I don’t think that lasted too long after posting. It is already gone. Probably will never see something like that again. Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## GustoGuy

NWCanuck said:


> Wow nice find Steve! I don’t think that lasted too long after posting. It is already gone. Probably will never see something like that again. Thanks for posting it though.


You could put in a single shaft engine. It can be done and my 1996 MTD 5/22 is living proof. Right now my machine is a beast and runs better than it ever did with the Tecumseh it's only 22 inches wide yet it can toss snow 50 feet. I have a wealth of information on how to do it and I am happy and willing to answer your questions too. I never did like my poor running Tecumseh despite good maintenance Amsoil oil and new spark plug every year and cleaned the carburetor and even rebuilt it too. It was always hard to start especially when cold and was known to bog out in the deep snow. Ironically I have it yet on the garage floor and it still runs ok although it tends to go out of tune when running it. I think Tecumseh's had poor carburetors because I spent/wasted more time putzing with it and when I thought I had it running well after a few weeks it was running poorly again and hard to start also reared its ugly head.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I have had my Tec for two seasons and it starts first pull after sitting over the summer. Pushed 30" and wanted more in our blizzard last year.....Go figure!!!!!!!!!

All in the luck of the draw I guess.

But a repower is never bad either. Let us know what you do NWCanuck!!!


----------

